# Anyone going to the Harrisonburg, VA shows?



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the Raleigh circuit has come to an end. We are making are way back now. All in all very good weekend. So I thought I would get a head start and ask if anyone is planning to come.

I will have Eureka and BB. Eureka is the only bulldog special but there are some class dogs and bitches. I will have to go back and check the weim entry. I am also showing a english springer spaniel and possibly a english cocker spaniel.

We are RVing again so we will not have a set up inside but will definitely be around.

The show is April 9th-10th, at the Rockingham County Fairgrounds.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nope. We'll be at the futurity in PA. Good luck though


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Futurity is the same weekend? What do the entries look like Xeph? And where in PA?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There are plenty of shows the same weekend as another. That is why AKC has put a moratorium on new shows, to evaluate what so many shows is doing to the entries. There wasn't really anything for miles during Raleigh though, certainly not an MB-F show. But I am sure there is for Harrisonburg, as not many Pros go to this show.

Futurities are usually combined with a Regional Specialty (Or Nationals), so it would only be GSDs unless it is also combined with and All breed show.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> The Futurity is the same weekend? What do the entries look like Xeph? And where in PA?


Not unusual. There are several shows all over going on the same weekend 

Horsham, PA is our location.

Entry:
11 – German Shepherd Dogs
1 – Junior Dog
2 – Teenage Dog
3 – Teenage Bitch
1 – Intermediate Bitch <--Mirada
1 – Senior Dog
1 – Senior Bitch
1 – Senior Maturity Dog
1 – Senior Maturity Bitch


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Not unusual. There are several shows all over going on the same weekend
> 
> Horsham, PA is our location.
> 
> ...


That is really small for a Futurity/Maturity. I would assume it would be bigger for nationals, if they have one at nationals.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's the Amateur Futurity. The Regular Futurity has 83 dogs entered, but not all will show. Only the Fut/Mat winners show at the National.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That is different in Weims, we have 4 or 5 different futurity/Maturity choices throughout the year (they are in conjunction with a regional specialty) , you can choose to go to anyone of them but you can only show in one. This includes the one at nationals, which is the one I am choosing for BB, since that is where the breeder is and she wants to see her. I did Kira's at a regional specialty same with her maturity.

And bulldogs do not do a futurity or maturity.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> That is different in Weims, we have 4 or 5 different futurity/Maturity choices throughout the year


So do we (we have 9). I'm showing in an amateur futurity as well as the regular (the rules allow for it), and you can double enter in regions, but you can only show in one. At the national all the regional winners compete for Futurity Victor/Victrix and Maturity Victor/Victrix


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there any way that Mirada can earn any points at this outing?

I think I made it sound like I did not know about a lot of shows competing for entries any given weekend. I get on info-dog and see them all (have been looking at Obedience trials since Atka is more than ready for GN optional title and almost ready for Open). I meant to just ask if the two shows were the same weekend.. not to imply there are not a zillion shows EVERY weekend.. there are. 

I need to get my times figured out and get Atka out.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This has turned into your thread, xeph lol. 

Just looked it is 4, A western which is in CA, A central which is at the Nationals in OH, an Eastern which is NJ, and Southern in SC. The one at Nationals rotates every year to where ever the nationals is being held, It will probably still be central next year when it is in TX. And where it is in those divisions changes, so the western is not always in CA, Eastern in NJ and Southern in SC. 

You don't earn points for a Futurity, it is more for showcasing up and coming dogs.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> This has turned into your thread, xeph lol.


Sorry x.x



> You don't earn points for a Futurity, it is more for showcasing up and coming dogs.


Yeah. Not gonna lie...I personally think in this day and age, it's a giant waste of money. I mean, we're going to be dropping a boatload of cash for something that's for nothing more than prestige.



> I meant to just ask if the two shows were the same weekend.. not to imply there are not a zillion shows EVERY weekend.. there are.


It happens, lol. But yes the two shows are the same weekend, otherwise we'd probably be going to Harrisonburg.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah to bad, but I have a bunch of friends coming to this show, I have a feeling more than I think if the entries are who I think they are for bullies and weims.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, this show has come up fast, guess I better start getting ready. Luckily I get one more handling class tonight, so that I can practice with the English Cocker.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Have fun 

Mirada's entered in the specialties that are being held in the conjunction with the futurity, and realistically, she's screwed. Four and Five point majors in bitches.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Have fun
> 
> Mirada's entered in the specialties that are being held in the conjunction with the futurity, and realistically, she's screwed. Four and Five point majors in bitches.


Thanks, and good luck with that lol

Entry breakdown on Saturday
Bullies- 5-7-(0-1) which means I have the only special, unless a dog gets bumped up
Weims- 2-3-(0-1) dismal numbers for weimies, but a point is a point

Times/Rings
Bullies- Ring 4 at 8:30 (gotta love waking up early to groom a bully)
Weims- Ring 3 at 11:45

Groups start at 2:30 in Ring one (Hopefully I will be there with Reeka, and with the ever growing instances of Bulldogs winning or at least placing in groups, fingers crossed)

Entry Breakdown for Sunday
Bullies- 5-6-(0-1) Still the only special
Weimies- 1-3-(0-1) oh look we lose a dog, and it gets more dismal lol

Times/Rings

Bullies- Ring 4 at 8:30, early rise again
Weimies- Ring 4 at 11:30
English Cockers- Ring 4 at 11:30
English Springers- Ring 4 at 1:15

Hey I don't have to move, lol

Groups are Ring One at 1:45, and I might get the chance to be in two groups.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Weimies- 1-3-(0-1) oh look we lose a dog, and it gets more dismal lol


THat's how I felt in Raleigh, LOL!

Good luck!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> THat's how I felt in Raleigh, LOL!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks I am used to it though, VA just doesn't seem to pull the numbers in weims that it used to.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Have you seen the new AKC point schedule? Shepherd numbers have dropped again, and they are saaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Have you seen the new AKC point schedule? Shepherd numbers have dropped again, and they are saaaaaaaaaaaaad.


They changed it again? When?

Crap, we went up.


----------

